# off to see my tribe elder



## nook171 (Dec 5, 2006)

heys guys in 1 1/2 months im off to see my tribe elder in nelson (in N.Z) to get a tattoo done by him i carnt wait it will show my respect for my tribe and best of all it's done the old fasion way.
the tools he will be using is made out of whale bone and the same tools were used on my grandad when he got his done.
rgds nick


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 5, 2006)

Nick it's great to see someone follow and respect the old ways. It's people like you that ensure tradition and culture is not lost. I hope you have a great time. I'm sure your grandfather would be proud


----------



## nook171 (Dec 5, 2006)

yea my grandad will be proud same with my family


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 5, 2006)

Great to hear!! Posting pics is a must!!!


----------



## nook171 (Dec 5, 2006)

na go the old whale bone


----------



## nook171 (Dec 5, 2006)

i will wen it's done but it is nt allowed to take pics during the tattooing


----------



## nook171 (Dec 5, 2006)

na


----------



## nook171 (Dec 5, 2006)

yea he had he face chest and legs done im getting mine on both arms and top part of the chest done


----------



## DemonAce (Dec 5, 2006)

Mate enjoy the experience while you can!!!
Traditional Hand Tattooing is become a rarity and its very hard to find people that will do it...

It hurts a little more than a gun, but in the end, youll know its worth it.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys are braver men than I. I've always been too much of a chicken to get a tattoo. I've seen some really good (and really bad) tattoos in my life. Just for interests sake, on a scale of 1 - 10, what would you rate the pain? Am I a man or a mouse??? I only have one thing to say to that.... "squeek"


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> You guys are braver men than I. I've always been too much of a chicken to get a tattoo. I've seen some really good (and really bad) tattoos in my life. Just for interests sake, on a scale of 1 - 10, what would you rate the pain? Am I a man or a mouse??? I only have one thing to say to that.... "squeek"




Don't worry - i've gone through child birth and piercings but i refuse to get a tattoo because of the pain 

Teni


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 6, 2006)

My poor wife just went through the pain of childbirth. It was worth it in the end... Still having some problems (bubs is only 2 weeks old). Haven't slept for 2 weeks - or only slept for about 2 or 3 hours a day. Can't wait to get back to work so I can relax


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

The pain isn't that bad I would say about 2 or 3 on the arm, but around the nipple and armpit it's kinda closer to 5. Depends on how well the artist does the colouring in too.


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought you were jokingly talking about going to talk to your other half or something..
Thats awesome! I wish I had a tribe to be a part off.
Don't forget to post pics when you get it done!


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

yea but ill post some pics of my grandad and show u his tats 
wen i can find the camers lol we are half way through packing lool


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

and our trible elder has been doing the tattooing for about 50 odd years and it's done all the old fashion way


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

nook ill be making my son do the same when hes older his iwi is tuhoe so i feel you on what your doin good on ya bro


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

true as ae my iwi is Te ati awa o ngati tama


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

tuhoe is in the north island isn't it??


----------



## cyclamen (Dec 6, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> My poor wife just went through the pain of childbirth. It was worth it in the end... Still having some problems (bubs is only 2 weeks old). Haven't slept for 2 weeks - or only slept for about 2 or 3 hours a day. Can't wait to get back to work so I can relax



david, i have both shoulder blades , the top of both arms and around my wrist done and i dont think it hurts much. i actually enjoy it, thats why i go back... on a scale of 1-10.... 1 being the least pain adn 10 being the worst i would say around 4-5... as i said. i enjoy it. i am a weirdo though.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

mel this tattoo is dun differntly then the normal tatt
this pain is a lil more then mormal and is sort of done with whale bone made into a chisel and a hammer type thing so i dont think u could handle such pain my dear


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

yep


----------



## NRE-808 (Dec 6, 2006)

if you want to see exactly how its done, there is a new release movie called *River Queen*, there is a section towards the end where the main character get her 'moku' (forgiveness if thats misspelt)

i am half kiwi and would love to head back there one day to get my heritage mark on me somewhere (with their permission of course).


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

the moko is on the face on her chin and some ppl on here dont need to see how its done  i was gettin mine a few yrs back but im no longer with my sons hory dad so im never gettin it done  hehehe ive gone through childbirth twice pircings and other tatts but no way i would get it done the old way would hurt lol im a big sook


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

the RIVER QUEEN movie is awsome


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

wats ur iwi nre?? and as far as i know i dont think honkeys (LOL) were allowed the traditional tattoo???


----------



## NRE-808 (Dec 6, 2006)

i have no idea what that is let alone what mine is and in regards to honkeys being allowed... i'd be asking for permission and if they refused, i'd accept that answer. Its a privalage, not a right, for me to wear that ink.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

thats why im proud to be maori  ok obviously your white then? hence the term honky and id say more then likely the elders of where ever your from might say no.......but who knows


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 6, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> wats ur iwi nre?? and as far as i know i dont think honkeys (LOL) were allowed the traditional tattoo???



Hahahahahaha classic! :lol:

I had a maori mate of mine get the tattooed "underderps" from his waistline through to the middle of his thighs. Poor bugger couldn’t sit down for a good month or so after it, and yes, it was also done traditionally :lol: All I can say is good luck!


----------



## dee4 (Dec 6, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> The pain isn't that bad I would say about 2 or 3 on the arm, but around the nipple and armpit it's kinda closer to 5. Depends on how well the artist does the colouring in too.



Pics or it didn't happen  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matty01 (Dec 6, 2006)

nook171 said:


> heys guys in 1 1/2 months im off to see my tribe elder in nelson (in N.Z) to get a tattoo done by him i carnt wait it will show my respect for my tribe and best of all it's done the old fasion way.
> the tools he will be using is made out of whale bone and the same tools were used on my grandad when he got his done.
> rgds nick


 
good on ya mate, your family must be very proud of you, and you yourself very pround of who you are and what you have become, please post up pics when you can.
cheers Matt


----------



## raptor (Dec 6, 2006)

Have had both hand and machine and my wife also does hand on tattooing for a few clients, mine was done by Salaupe Petelo "Samoan" style hand work. My wife uses the Borneo style.
The Maori is almost cut in when done in the traditonal manner. Having a lot of clients that have had traditonal and machine they all say the machine is less painful and of course very much faster.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

An Australian was walking down a country road in New Zealand, when he happened to glance over the fence and see a farmer goin' at it with a sheep. 

The Aussie is quite taken aback by this, so he climbs the fence and walks over to the farmer. 

He taps him on the shoulder and says, "You know mate, back home, we shear those!" 

The New Zealander looks frantically around and says, "I'm not bloody SHEARING this with no one!"


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

An Aussie bloke is having a quiet drink in a bar and leans over to the big guy next to him and says, 'Do you wanna hear a Kiwi joke?

The big guy replies, 'Well mate, before you tell that joke, you should know something. I'm 1.90 m tall, 125 kg and I played as a forward for the All Blacks." 

"The guy next to me is 1.85 m, weighs 115 kg and he's an ex-All Black lock." 

"Next to him is a bloke who's 2 m tall, weighs 120 kg and he's a current All Black second rower. Now do you still want to tell that Kiwi joke?"

The first bloke says, "Nah, not if I'm going to have to explain it three times."


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

An Australian ventriloquist visiting New Zealand walks into a small town and sees a local sitting on his porch patting his dog. He figures he'll have a little fun. 

Ventriloquist: "G'day Mate! Good looking dog, mate. Mind if I speak to him?" 

New Zealander: "The dog doesn't talk, you stupid Aussie." 

Ventriloquist: "Hey dog, how's it going old mate?" 

Dog: "Doin' alright." 

New Zealander: (extreme look of shock) 

Ventriloquist: "Is this Kiwi your owner?", pointing at New Zealander 

Dog: "Yep" 

Ventriloquist: "How does he treat you?" 

Dog: "Real good. He walks me twice a day, feeds me great food, and takes me to the lake once a week to play." 

New Zealander: (look of disbelief) 

Ventriloquist: "Mind if I talk to your horse?" 

New Zealander: "Uh, the horse doesn't talk either...I think." 

Ventriloquist: "Hey horse, how's it going?" 

Horse: "Cool." 

New Zealander: (extreme look of shock) 

Ventriloquist: "Is this your owner?" (pointing at New Zealander) 

Horse: "Yep" 

Ventriloquist: "How's he treat you?" 

Horse: "Pretty good, thanks for asking. He rides me regularly, brushes me down often, and keeps me in the barn to protect me from the elements." 

New Zealander: (total look of amazement) 

Ventriloquist: "Mind if I talk to your sheep?" 

New Zealander: "The sheep's a liar.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Dec 6, 2006)

my samon friend got his done the old tribal way and it took a week because if thay do to much in one day you can bleed to death or suffer toxic shock sindrome..good luck with it... once you start theres no turning back


----------



## dames1978 (Dec 6, 2006)

i have had both machine tatts and traditional Thai tatts done and i can say without a dout that machine tatts hurt more.In thailand they use a peice of bamboo with 3 neeedles tied to the end of the bambone person holds your skin tight and the tattooist then adds ink from a pot onto your skin that has been punctured.This technic is alot more gentle the the scrapping you get from machine tatts.IMO also they can do very fine detailed work.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

bambo is alot different than whale bone, off course its better.


----------



## dames1978 (Dec 6, 2006)

here's a pic. im heading back to thailand next year to have it completed.Going to get it to cont over my back and back down mt left arm....cant wait!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

mate asked for a traditional tattoo in the solomons, bloke came back next day with tape player motor and a sewing needle. he still got it done.


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

dee4 im getting it done in 1 1/2 months so thats means is hasnt happened yet and start reading the threads

and i got told by my gd to day that they are disigning it now carnt wait to see them once it's finished


----------



## hodges (Dec 6, 2006)

were are u from ?
i never new u were nz
thanks
brad


----------



## tempest (Dec 6, 2006)

Nook, that would be a real honour. The whole tribal experience would be amazing. Look forward to seeing some photos once it is done.

Dames, that tatt looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got a heap of Tatts and have heard the whale bone ones "tickle a little bit"...Best of luck Dude!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

Ta Moko is the tapu (sacred) form of family and personal identification among those of Maori whakapapa (genealogy). The meaning of the Ta Moko varied depending on where it was on the face. The left side related to the father’s history and the right side to the mother’s history...It wouldnt be right IMO if a honky were to get it...Only cause im half Maori and my son is full he will be sent away when he is deemed a man through traditional ceremony then will come his Ta Moko...


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

wel im only half maori


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

no whiety not googled im part maori that thing to me is very well known aint googled matey.....


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

Every maori has been brought up on things like that ....Sorry had to burst your bubble there dude


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

insults like that cause ppl to get thier heads smacked in lol by maoris who cant stand crap like that but ya lucky i know how to ignore lame insults like that


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> Only cause im half Maori and my son is full he will be sent away when he is deemed a man through traditional ceremony then will come his Ta Moko...


 
I'm lost how can you be half and your son full?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

lol im part maori part white new zealander my sons father is full maori and so on understand that now?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

never said i was full whitey i said i was half do read better then that now whitey


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

thats like having a jungle mating a jungle x, dosnt mean the hatchlings are pure jungle.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> never said i was full whitey i said i was half do read better then that now whitey



i did read properly thats why i said half white, half maori


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> no whiety not googled im part maori that thing to me is very well known aint googled matey.....



for someone that didnt google, its amazing this website has the exact same thing you have posted word for word?
http://tattoo.about.com/cs/articles/a/maori_tamoko.htm


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

lol
and we arnt the sheep lovers we dnt own the most sheep do we australia does they are the sheep shaggers

(nt insualting anyone)


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 6, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> no whiety not googled im part maori that thing to me is very well known aint googled matey.....





whiteyluvsrum said:


> for someone that didnt google, its amazing this website has the exact same thing you have posted word for word?
> http://tattoo.about.com/cs/articles/a/maori_tamoko.htm



OOPS.

IsK


----------



## dee4 (Dec 6, 2006)

nook171 said:


> lol
> and we arnt the sheep lovers we dnt own the most sheep do we australia does they are the sheep shaggers
> 
> (nt insualting anyone)



:lol: :lol: :lol: I suppose that's why yousé are all coming over here, more sheep to go around hey :lol: :lol:


----------



## warp81 (Dec 6, 2006)

cant wait 2 see the pics. i have half my back done and plan on getting a full sleeve wen i can afford it. never really found my tattoos 2 hurt, i have a few in different places, would rate them on a scale from 1 to 10 at bout a 3. but them the tattoo round my nipple and partly ova it is a different story i would rate that at round a 7


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

ok enough with the kiwi jokes ok lets get back onto the subject ae


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

im still wondering what is it going to feel like espcialy around the nipples and around under the jaw ae


----------



## warp81 (Dec 6, 2006)

trust me nook the nipple kills, havin it pierced dont hurt but having it tattooed by a gun kills i had to ask the guy to stop, i went to stand up and almost fainted so i just told him to keep goin and get it over and done wit. i can only imagine how much it will hurt being done the tradional way


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

whitey u no that pic from romper stomper thats guy has tats on the sides of his neck ae


----------



## nook171 (Dec 6, 2006)

>.>


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah i know the pic yout talking about.
i have my neck and throat tattooed, and around the nipple.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 9, 2006)

good on you nook, tradition is a good thing!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 9, 2006)

I was going to get my girl friends wedding present tattooed but I don't think the local tattoo shop would have enough ink.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Dec 9, 2006)

yahh!!! good for you mate.. its nice to see ur keen to do things the traditional way.. tattoos dont hurt.. for all u woos out there!!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 9, 2006)

i dont know what i was feeling on my ribs then! lol!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Dec 9, 2006)

well it does cane alittle on ur bones.. but overall not too bad.. having kids is much worse.. trust me.. think ur insides are coming out.. shocking..


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 9, 2006)

dose a hernia count? lol
it tickled on my adams apple too!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Dec 9, 2006)

ohh i bet.. that wooda been yucky!!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Dec 9, 2006)

by the way whitey.. i think we are hijacking.. so sorry nook..


----------



## dee4 (Dec 9, 2006)

nook171 said:


> dee4 im getting it done in 1 1/2 months so thats means is hasnt happened yet and start reading the threads
> 
> and i got told by my gd to day that they are disigning it now carnt wait to see them once it's finished



I read the threads champ, maybe you should try the same :lol: :lol: Look deeper nook and you mgiht see I was refering to someone elses.


----------



## nook171 (Dec 12, 2006)

lol this wwent of the subject while i was away lol


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 12, 2006)

pics...!


----------

